# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Chương trình khuyến mại mùa thu của Jetstar

## dulichghep

Chương trình khuyến mại Mùa Thu của Jetstar hiện đang bán và sẽ kết thúc khi vé được bán hết. Hãy nhanh tay mua ngay giá rẻ trước khi vé được bán hết!

*Các chặng bay khuyến mại  *  
Hà Nội- Đà Nẵng: 470.000 đồng, khỏi hành từ 13/10/2013 đến 28/11/2013.
Giá thực tế bao gồm cả thuế sân bay và các chi phí khác và hành lý kí gửi dưới 20 kg là 770.000 đồng ( vé 2 chiều khoảng 1.540.000  đồng)

Hà Nội- Nha Trang: 870.000 đồng, đồng, khỏi hành từ 13/9/2013 đến 31/10/2013.
Giá thực tế bao gồm cả thuế sân bay và các chi phí khác và hành lý kí gửi dưới 20 kg là 1.210.000 đồng ( vé 2 chiều khoảng 2.420.000  đồng)

*Ngoài ra, Jetstar còn khuyến mại các chặng bay:*
Tp. Hồ Chí Minh- Buôn Ma Thuột: 370.000 đồng
Tp. Hồ Chí Minh- Đà Nẵng: 470.000 đồng
Vinh- Buôn Ma Thuột: 500.000 đồng
Tp. Hồ Chí Minh- Hà Nội: 770.000 đồng
Tp. Hồ Chí Minh- Hải Phòng: 770.000 đồng
Tp. Hồ Chí Minh- Vinh: 870.000 đồng

*Vé khuyến mại đi kèm với các điều kiện sau đây:*

Các mức giá vé là giá một chiều.Vé không được hoàn. Hạn chế thay đổi. Nếu thay đổi phải đóng phí.Vé không bao gồm tiêu chuẩn hành lý ký gửi miễn cước.
Đặt vé trực tiếp tại: www.jetstar.com hoặc qua Hành Trình Phương Đông theo số 04. 3748 0841

Nguồn: dulichghep.com

----------

